# smoking with citrus woods?



## moltenone (Mar 11, 2007)

has or does anyone smoke with orange or lemon or lime woods,and if so what 
variations do you use?
also has mango wood been used ?
just curious would like to hear your take on this if any.


thanx mark


----------



## deadmessengers (Mar 11, 2007)

If I remember correctly, mango wood, and the smoke from it, is extremely toxic.  Dunno about citrus woods.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Mark -

I can't find anything on Mango and being conservative I'd stay away from it.
I would take Deadmessengers word on it.

For a list of woods and recommendations you can go here:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## deadmessengers (Mar 11, 2007)

I found a citation that confirms what I thought I remembered earlier: Mango wood and leaves are bad, mmmkay. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://andabeachbohol.blogspot.com/2...ango-tree.html


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Good One Deadmessenger!

I didn't know Mangos were an evergreen! I knew evergreens were bad. Guess we don't grow enough mangos up here never saw a mango tree!

I say that was worth a point  for sure!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 11, 2007)

I've used *citrus woods before I thinks it's a bit bitter*


----------



## moltenone (Mar 12, 2007)

i googled the mango wood,it's a no no for sure,i'm thinking citrus is right there with it,just like iceboxbbq says, may be on the bitter side or worse!!!


mark


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

Most citrus or other fruitwoods are good for smoking.


----------



## linecut (Mar 12, 2007)

i have no idea what type of mango you are talking about .. but i have used mango wood for years to smoke with and i'm still alive .. i have never used the leaves. i also use lychee wood, guava, and waiwi all fruitwoods...all have a nice mild smoke.. i wonder if by useing that mango thats why i'm getting another eye in the back of my head...i thought it was so i could see better when working around my pit and in the smoke..


----------



## dacdots (Mar 12, 2007)

When I lived in Fla. we used orange wood a lot,I liked it gives a tart taste.After moving back home to WV I actually grew six trees up to about seven foot.When they got to tall for the house I cut them up and smoked with them.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 12, 2007)

Seems I read once that citrus woods were a popular smoking wood for some oriental dishes.
You need SoFlaQer to weigh in on this. He's probably tried everything.


----------



## linecut (Mar 12, 2007)

you are right i also have a orange tree that and a couple tangerine trees that i use cuttings off of ..that give fish and pork a great mild tangy taste and a nice golden color. also have used it on chicken..


----------



## smokeeater (Mar 15, 2007)

On a fishing discussion board that I frequent, I met a guy from Hawaii that  uses coffee, mango and guava wood for smoking.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 15, 2007)

One of our members from Australia was going to try some Mango wood as it was hard to get other types of wood in his area.  Didn't ever hear if he tried it or not though.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe deadmessengers was right and it was toxic!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 15, 2007)

No, I heard other things from him after that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think it was DrGood that was talking about it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Where is Dr Good?


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 17, 2007)

Good question Debi. Also, where's Buzzard been?


----------



## msmith (Mar 17, 2007)

Debi I sent Dr Good a pm around 3 weeks ago and he was telling me he had been very busy. Said he was having problems figuring out the new forum so he wouldnt be on here much. I havent heard any more from him.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 17, 2007)

Citrus wood is good to use.  I was going to get some from my brother when I was in FL at Christmas time, but didn't even think abt it.  I was too busy taking his oranges and grapefruit.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know a lot of the people there that do use it.  I will get some the next time I go down there.

I can't tell ya abt the mango... 

Bill


----------



## moltenone (Mar 11, 2007)

has or does anyone smoke with orange or lemon or lime woods,and if so what 
variations do you use?
also has mango wood been used ?
just curious would like to hear your take on this if any.


thanx mark


----------



## deadmessengers (Mar 11, 2007)

If I remember correctly, mango wood, and the smoke from it, is extremely toxic.  Dunno about citrus woods.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Mark -

I can't find anything on Mango and being conservative I'd stay away from it.
I would take Deadmessengers word on it.

For a list of woods and recommendations you can go here:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## deadmessengers (Mar 11, 2007)

I found a citation that confirms what I thought I remembered earlier: Mango wood and leaves are bad, mmmkay. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://andabeachbohol.blogspot.com/2...ango-tree.html


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Good One Deadmessenger!

I didn't know Mangos were an evergreen! I knew evergreens were bad. Guess we don't grow enough mangos up here never saw a mango tree!

I say that was worth a point  for sure!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 11, 2007)

I've used *citrus woods before I thinks it's a bit bitter*


----------



## moltenone (Mar 12, 2007)

i googled the mango wood,it's a no no for sure,i'm thinking citrus is right there with it,just like iceboxbbq says, may be on the bitter side or worse!!!


mark


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

Most citrus or other fruitwoods are good for smoking.


----------



## linecut (Mar 12, 2007)

i have no idea what type of mango you are talking about .. but i have used mango wood for years to smoke with and i'm still alive .. i have never used the leaves. i also use lychee wood, guava, and waiwi all fruitwoods...all have a nice mild smoke.. i wonder if by useing that mango thats why i'm getting another eye in the back of my head...i thought it was so i could see better when working around my pit and in the smoke..


----------



## dacdots (Mar 12, 2007)

When I lived in Fla. we used orange wood a lot,I liked it gives a tart taste.After moving back home to WV I actually grew six trees up to about seven foot.When they got to tall for the house I cut them up and smoked with them.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 12, 2007)

Seems I read once that citrus woods were a popular smoking wood for some oriental dishes.
You need SoFlaQer to weigh in on this. He's probably tried everything.


----------



## linecut (Mar 12, 2007)

you are right i also have a orange tree that and a couple tangerine trees that i use cuttings off of ..that give fish and pork a great mild tangy taste and a nice golden color. also have used it on chicken..


----------



## smokeeater (Mar 15, 2007)

On a fishing discussion board that I frequent, I met a guy from Hawaii that  uses coffee, mango and guava wood for smoking.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 15, 2007)

One of our members from Australia was going to try some Mango wood as it was hard to get other types of wood in his area.  Didn't ever hear if he tried it or not though.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe deadmessengers was right and it was toxic!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 15, 2007)

No, I heard other things from him after that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think it was DrGood that was talking about it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Where is Dr Good?


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 17, 2007)

Good question Debi. Also, where's Buzzard been?


----------



## msmith (Mar 17, 2007)

Debi I sent Dr Good a pm around 3 weeks ago and he was telling me he had been very busy. Said he was having problems figuring out the new forum so he wouldnt be on here much. I havent heard any more from him.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 17, 2007)

Citrus wood is good to use.  I was going to get some from my brother when I was in FL at Christmas time, but didn't even think abt it.  I was too busy taking his oranges and grapefruit.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know a lot of the people there that do use it.  I will get some the next time I go down there.

I can't tell ya abt the mango... 

Bill


----------

